# Did 'zpool add' instead of 'zpool attach', how to undo?



## freebuser (May 29, 2012)

Hi all,

I added a new 250GB HDD hoping to mirror my existing 250GB pool and stuffed up on the command. Is there any way to undo it (I think the answer will be 'no')? If not what options I have to overcome the issue and achieve what I was intending to do?

What I have at the momenet:

A server running FreeBSD 9.0 RELEASE on 80GB and ZFS pool on 2X250GB (which as mentioned above)
A desktop running linux with about 300GB free space.

Thanks for all your replies.

Cheers,


----------



## adri (May 29, 2012)

I don't think you can 'undo' the add. You now have a pool with two non-redundant vdevs. Your best action would be to back up the data onto the 300GB linux desktop, destroy the pool and recreate it as a mirror.
Then copy your data back from the linux desktop.


----------

